# File Recovery Software



## rcannonp (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone have a favorite Mac app for recovering deleted images from CF cards? I've tried demos of a few products, but I'm not convinced about any of them yet.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2008)

DataRescue II has my vote for now http://www.prosofteng.com/products/data_rescue.php


----------



## JBtheLD (Mar 27, 2008)

I've succesfully recovered Canon Raw files from a full SanDisk Extreme V 8GB CF card even after formatting it, using RescuePro Deluxe which comes with Sandisk cards. I use Windows, but I think there is a Mac version as well. Try www.sandisk.com Simple, quick and easy to use.

John


----------



## rcannonp (Mar 27, 2008)

Feature limited demos suck. 

I had an old copy of RescuePro. It's not a UB so it's slow and the graphics are screwy. It generally works though. I'll probably just buy some new CF cards and get a newer copy of RescuePro. It kind of feels like iRescue more than a real professional app, but I guess that it'll work well enough. It's not something that I need that often.

Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 30, 2008)

Hands down.... PhotoRescue from http://www.datarescue.com/photorescue/index.htm

Here's my saga...read post #1 and #1' especially:

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=393425

Data Rescue II is neck and neck PhotoRescue but costs three times as much... http://www.prosofteng.com/

Hope it helps!

John V.


----------



## SiriusDoggy (Apr 6, 2008)

I wish there was some way I could get you one of the many RescuePro disc that I have. Every Sandisk Extreme III and IV disc comes with a copy. I must have 15-2' laying around in a drawer....
The program works great. I've formated cards three times and still been able to recover files with it in testing. Fortunately I haven't needed it in a real word situation just yet but if I ever do, I feel confident this program will come through with flying colors....


----------



## rcannonp (Apr 6, 2008)

I've had to use an old copy of Rescue Pro to recover some files recently. Since the copy that I had wasn't a Universal Binary(a Mac thing), it was slow and the graphics were buggy. I could make out enough to use it though. It saved all of the CR2 files that I recovered with a .tif extension, but did recover them and they worked as raw files. I'm sure that the newer version would work well enough. I'm not confident that these apps that tout deeper recovery features can really do any more for me. All that I really need and expect out of this sort of thing is to get pictures off of a formatted card. If they have been written over after formatting, then I don't think that there is anything that is going to recreate them.

I was thinking of just buying some new CF cards, because I need to do that anyway. I do like the disk image feature of RP Deluxe though. That way if I needed to recover images from a card, I could save an image of the card and keep shooting.


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 6, 2008)

>I've formated cards three times and still been able to recover files with it in testing. 

Recovering formated-over images and recovering images from a corrupt card are two different situations.

> Fortunately I haven't needed it in a real word situation just yet but if I ever do, I feel confident this program will come through with flying colors....

That's what I thought also...that RescuePro would save my butt! By the way, I hope no one has to go through recovery...it's so dang stressful!

The latest RescuePro worked well until it met it's match with my 8 Gig card a few months ago. Both PhotoRescue and Data Rescue II recovered 99% of the raw images. RescuePro recovered '%.

Also a photographer friend of mine could not mount her corrupted CF card...the computer would not see it therefore RescuePro could not work on it. But both PhotoRescue and Data Rescue could see and recover the non-mounted card.

Too many "rescue"s in the products name...gets confusing!


----------

